# Messing around with the hamon on a honyaki Masamoto



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2013)

We're re-handling this knife here in the store, and i was cleaning it up... i thought it might be fun to play around with the polish a bit and bring out the hamon in an interesting way...

some pictures of the results:


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 13, 2013)

You have my attention.

Mine is so in need of the spa.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 13, 2013)

that looks great, Jon! what was the process?


----------



## mhlee (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow. Nice work, Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2013)

just using some stones/powders that work well for polishing softer steel but not harder steel... thats it


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 13, 2013)

what stones and powders! Jacob as a honyaki, now, so Jacob needs to know.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2013)

sorry, but a guy has to have some secrets


----------



## Customfan (Feb 13, 2013)

'Cmon! Pleasseeeeeee?


----------



## mpukas (Feb 13, 2013)

awesome


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 13, 2013)

JBroida said:


> sorry, but a guy has to have some secrets



:-\


----------



## wsfarrell (Feb 13, 2013)

In the spirit of sharing, here's a link to a youtube video where a knifemaker polishes out a hamon. Long story short: 

1.vinegar etch
2. polish with 5 micron aluminum oxide powder in water with a hard rubber block
3. lemon juice etch
4. repeat #2
5. polish with 8k (1 micron) micro-mesh.

At around 17:30 he shows the finished blade, and it will knock your socks off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFBLM2P5y78


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 13, 2013)

JBroida said:


> just using some stones/powders that work well for polishing softer steel but not harder steel... thats it



Translation: 
Just some ancient runes/fairy dust and magic incantations that work well for frustrating anyone that will every try to imitate my bad-arsery. :razz:


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 13, 2013)

JBroida said:


> sorry, but a guy has to have some secrets



Just take the tassels off already and show us the goods dammit!!!


----------



## The hekler (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know what's more amazing the job you did polishing to reveal the hamon or the craftsmanship of such a detailed hamon in the first place. Keep your secrets to yourself you have a business to run and it will only add to your mysticism when all of us here try and duplicate your results and fail.


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jon,

Why don't both of my Honyaki's look like this?!?! I am at your shop to often for you to play with other knives like that! Is it the patina on my knives that made you think twice? haha The knife looks amazing.... That isn't the masamoto honyaki you had in shop when I was there last is it?!?

-Chuck


----------



## TamanegiKin (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks dope!


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 14, 2013)

lookin sweet


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks amazing Jon, great work!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 14, 2013)

It's the one you saw with the handle I was going to remove... I can do this to yours if you want


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 14, 2013)

Woooooowee, that is stunning.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 16, 2013)

Sexy! I'm envisioning a Davis W2 gyuto with a polish like that...I just wet myself.


----------

